# Free 2012 I-Codes



## fatboy (Aug 18, 2011)

Figured this would be as good as place as any, hadn't seen anyone post the link for free access to the 2012 I-Codes yet, so here it is;

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/IC-P-2012-000019.htm

You can only view them, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 18, 2011)

Fatboy,

Mine copies and pastes just fine  

*Introduction *

_Internationally, code officials recognize the need for a modern, up-to-date building code addressing the design and installation of building systems through requirements emphasizing performance. The __International Building Code__®__, in this 2012 edition, is designed to meet these needs through model code regulations that safeguard the public health and safety in all communities, large and small._

_*SECTION 101 GENERAL *_

_*[A] 101.1 Title. *_

_These regulations shall be known as the __Building Code__ of __*[NAME OF JURISDICTION],*__ hereinafter referred to as "this code.” _

But don't tell anybody


----------



## fatboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I went back in and found that also. I guess what I remembered from before was the clunkiness of getting from on section to the next. But, at least you can get there!


----------

